# incignare



## Sempervirens

Salve amici!  In occasione di una riunione tra connazionali , a tavola ho detto _" E ora incigniamo questo formaggio!"  _Riferendomi alla forma di formaggio che avevo sotto gli occhi, sul tavolo. Boh! quasi tutti si son messi chi a ridere di sottecchi , chi a girarsi dall'altra parte, chi a chiedermi che cosa avessi detto...

C'è anche da aggiungere che di Toscani c'ero solo io.  Ma, scusate,  ed ecco la domanda,  voi invece del verbo incignare che altra parola usate?

P.S Risposte moderate


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, SV. _Incignare _è sicuramente verbo d'uso regionale. Direi che le alternative in italiano non mancano, a partire dai classici _inaugurare/iniziare_ per finire con termini più propri del parlato, come per esempio _attaccare_.


----------



## Passante

Di solito uso il verbo cominciare con un interrogativa: 'Cominciamo a mangiare questo formaggio?' (Pur essendo del centro italia incignare non lo avevo mai sentito).


----------



## tbotw92

Stavo per chiedere se "incignare" significasse "cominciare/iniziare...". Nel mio dialetto si dice proprio " 'ncignare".


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie a tutti fin'ora per le vostre risposte esaustive!


----------



## Necsus

Prego, SV!
(_fin'ora _= _finora_ o _fin ora:_ _fino _si tronca, non si elide)


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie , Necsus!


----------



## mauricius

Incignare è voce di buona lingua per quanto desueta; può sostituirsi con mamomettere, metter mano (correggo: MANOMETTERE, non mamomettere). All'amico Sempervirens suggerisco di sostituire l'anglico esaustivo col domestico esauriente.


----------



## Necsus

Onde evitare che chi ci legge, soprattutto se straniero, possa dedurre da quanto detto che _incignare _sia d'uso comune come termine panitaliano per la sua provenienza dal latino, tengo a sottolineare che i vocabolari lo marcano generalmente come _regionale_, è _raro _per il Gabrielli e _toscano _per il Devoto-Oli. Altri, come il Sabatini-Coletti, non lo riportano affatto. 

@ Mauricius: il significato che indichi per _manomettere _non è sicuramente quello attribuitogli nell'uso attuale.


----------



## Sempervirens

mauricius said:


> Incignare è voce di buona lingua per quanto desueta; può sostituirsi con mamomettere, metter mano (correggo: MANOMETTERE, non mamomettere). All'amico Sempervirens suggerisco di sostituire l'anglico esaustivo col domestico esauriente.



Grazie del consiglio, Mauricius!  E un altro grazie a Necsus per la dedizione e le risposte competenti! 

Frequentando W.R ci si fa una cultura enciclopedica.


----------



## Italic

Il sito "libero.it" dà soltanto 288 links per il verbo "incignare", il che vuol dire che e' un verbo piu' che poco comune (se io fossi in te, non lo userei mai per non fare involontariamente una brutta figura). Non voglio parere poco educato, ma all'inizio il verbo _incignare_ mi e' sembrato collegato con la parola _incinta _


----------



## longplay

Io l'ho sentito solo in Toscana (Pisa, Livorno, e forse Firenze). All' inizio non capivo esattamente cosa volesse dire "incignare".


----------



## Sempervirens

Italic said:


> Il sito "libero.it" dà soltanto 288 links per il verbo "incignare", il che vuol dire che e' un verbo piu' che poco comune (se io fossi in te, non lo userei mai per non fare involontariamente una brutta figura). Non voglio parere poco educato, ma all'inizio il verbo _incignare_ mi e' sembrato collegato con la parola _incinta _



Ciao, Italic. Ormai ho constatato che il mio italiano, se messo a confronto con quello dei miei connazionali in Italia, risulta essere alquanto " antico".

Vorrà dire che d'ora in avanti cercherò di misurare con più attenzione  le espressioni a seconda delle persone con cui parlo. 

Peccato però! Perché mi accorgo che anche l'italiano si sta avviando a diventare un tipo di lingua con l'uso dei cosiddetti verbi labili in aumento. 

Ciò potrebbe portare semplicità di studio per gli stranieri, indubbiamente.  Ma sciattezza di lingua per me.  Incignare me lo terrò stretto stretto per le occasione particolari. Non solo quando inizierò qualcosa ma anche quando farò tale cosa in presenza di Toscani genuini. 

Grazie a tutti per i lodevoli contributi e le esaurienti risposte! Finora.


----------



## aefrizzo

Sempervirens said:


> Incignare me lo terrò stretto stretto per le occasione particolari. Non solo quando inizierò qualcosa ma anche quando farò tale cosa in presenza di Toscani genuini.


Includi pure i siciliani attempati  e in tante altre occasioni, purchè si tratti di "cose" nuove o mai usate: un vestito, un orologio da polso,  un'auto, un abbonamento a teatro, etc.


----------



## refugium peccatorum

Sempervirens said:


> Ma, scusate,  ed ecco la domanda,  voi invece del verbo incignare che altra parola usate?
> 
> P.S Risposte moderate


Ovviamente incignare.E' diffuso anche nel meridione d'italia.


----------



## infinite sadness

Noi usiamo questa parola solo quando parliamo in siciliano, con il significato di "usare per la prima volta". 
Non riesco a trovare una parola italiana che corrisponda esattamente a quel significato. 
Inaugurare non è esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## olimpia91

Si può usare il verbo _aprire _in questo caso?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo.


----------



## Nino83

Dall'uso che se ne fa qui in Sicilia direi che il termine _incignare_ (siciliano: _'ncignari_) è utilizzato in più situazioni, con il significato toscano di una cosa nuova che va utilizzata per la prima volta. 
Ma questo non solo con il cibo. Può capitare con qualsiasi oggetto nuovo, come ad esempio un'auto appena uscita dalla concessionaria. 
Vi sono alcune peculiari situazioni nelle quali l'utilizzo del verbo è seguito da un'azione (sono scherzetti una volta in uso tra le persone molto giovani, diciamo che non vanno oltre la scuola media). 
Ad sempio quando una persona indossa delle scarpe nuove dopo aver detto la parola "_'ncignamu_" si appoggia la suola della scarpa sulla scarpa nuova oppure dopo un taglio di capelli segue un leggero (ma non sempre) buffetto sul collo. In questi casi si "inaugurano" le nuove scarpe o la nuova acconciatura. 

Concordo con infinite sadness sull'uso strettamente dialettale del termine.


----------



## alfaalfa

> Vi sono alcune peculiari situazioni nelle quali l'utilizzo del verbo è seguito da un'azione (sono scherzetti una volta in uso tra le persone molto giovani, diciamo che non vanno oltre la scuola media).
> Ad sempio quando una persona indossa delle scarpe nuove dopo aver detto la parola "_'ncignamu" si appoggia la suola della scarpa sulla scarpa nuova oppure dopo un taglio di capelli segue un leggero (ma non sempre) buffetto sul collo. In questi casi si "inaugurano" le nuove scarpe o la nuova acconciatura._


Fa sorridere che le stesse cose venivano fatte e dette anche da noi ragazzi foggiani (quando ci si divertiva con poco).
Ed è curioso il "buco" regionale. SV lo usa in Toscana e poi il termine riappare solo all'estremo sud.


----------

